# who wants to go in half and half with me??



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i was lookin around on ebay and came to this.......... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2454616829&category=6396 you may have to copy paste that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this was in the SR section, don't it it its A/T!  i would but i don't get why u would half and half it with someone? i was never good with sharing anyways 
i personally like that car, others might say somthing differant cuz of the oh so horrible A/T

the audio does need a lil touch up though :fluffy:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Red and Black cars= Evil Looking=BADFREAKINASS!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea that car is one bad ass 240 dude, someone should get it


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

im sry but that thing is ugly as piss...great motor...ugly as sin


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

to each his own.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fuck that car. The steering wheel is on the wrong side


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> fuck that car. The steering wheel is on the wrong side


 LOL  :fluffy:


----------



## Ricer240sx (Jan 21, 2004)

240sxbegginer said:


> i was lookin around on ebay and came to this.......... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2454616829&category=6396 you may have to copy paste that


how bout u buy the car, adn ill do teh manual swap and take care of theat god offal wing and red interior and we can call it even :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i actually agree with maki....ugly as fuck ...


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i cant afford it, im 16, i was just seeing what yall would say


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Body kits is ugly, and the interior color is ugly. i wouldnt mind the RB25det with auto if i was going to drag race. but i dont drag race


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

audio sucks too


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

even though I don't personally like the car, it sure is great to stare at the engine bay *le sigh


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'd have to say that car is gay as hell. yes, it is ugly. yes, the interior is disgusting. yeah, the wing is pointless too. the only good part of that car is the engine. i cant believe it went for 13g's.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hey dont say that, im the one who bought it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hey dont say that, im the one who bought it


sucks to be you then.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i didnt really buy it. i like my cars either stick or paddle shift.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> i'd have to say that car is gay as hell. yes, it is ugly. yes, the interior is disgusting. yeah, the wing is pointless too. the only good part of that car is the engine. i cant believe it went for 13g's.


 don't forget about the way audio


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> don't forget about the way audio


i dont believe in having huge systems and crap. not much fun to me. i'm just going to replace the stock speakers and put in a cd player. i have the cd player ready to go in, and i already have 6inch infinity kappa's up front.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

O NO what the fook did they do to that car. SORRY but if you want the car you should like jump of a bridge it ugly.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok, we all agree that the car is ugly. ok? lets say we get we find the car and sand it to metal, get some OEM interior. and just keep it primered with that motor in it.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

AgrEED!


----------

